# Bruggmansia (Angel's Trumpet)



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

:kn:
I have 2 big beautiful bruggmansias, just about to be moved outside for the season. But I have read that "every part of the plant is toxic", at least to humans, and I assume to animals also. Should I donate these plants to non-bee folks far from known hives? Or is this plant OK for bees? What about the resulting honey? Is that toxic to people?


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

I have those and have never saw a bee go even close to them ....they actually are nightbloomers and pollenated by moths


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine must be psychotic - they bloom all day every day in eastern MA!


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

lol they never actually close the bloom after they open ,but you will notice they droop in the daytime and have no scent untill just before dark and the scent stops just after daylight


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Honeybees will work them in the evenings and early morning for me. I have never noticed any ill effects to the girls or myself from the honey. I would not be concerned about a couple of plants. If I were in central america where they are native in large numbers, I might have concern.


----------



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I noticed yesterday that they were all over mine


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

They sure are toxic.It will sure kill a dog that just chews on a stem!!!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

When I prune mine, I put the trimmings in the trash, not the compost.
inch:


----------

